# HELP! HTV burning still on low temp and time



## KWHC (Feb 9, 2015)

I just bought a Proworld Transpro 15x15 heat press (I have been pressing vinyl for over 2 years now with a different press). I am using children's tees with white Siser Easyweed vinyl. I started with the combo they gave 305 10-12 seconds med pressure. I have gone through everything in between and am at 287 at 5 seconds and med-firm pressure and the vinyl is still bubbly, singed or burnt looking! This is SO LOW on time and temp as is. What is going on?!

Thank you in advance for ANY advice.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fahrenheit correct?


----------



## KWHC (Feb 9, 2015)

Well its a brand new press....I have done the temp they suggested (305) along with many other variations between (285-310). I'm now trying pressure pads under the tshirt and its doing the same thing. I just can't get that smooth vinyl look. Its constantly dimpled no matter what I do(and no its not the tshirt impression). It looks like its over done and burnt.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you using or do you need a teflon pillow perhaps? Are you going over seams or anything like that? Is the machine set in Fahrenheit or Celcius?


----------



## KWHC (Feb 9, 2015)

Its set in Fahrenheit. I have tried using a pad. I am trying the heat back at around the suggested temp. and then maybe less time with the pressure I have to use for the pad under. I cannot get any sort of combo to not look "burnt" though. This is the basic Siser HTV easyweed on poly/cotton. It should not be giving me this much trouble. I'm ready to pull my hair out. lol


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you sure the temp. is accurate (can you check with a IR thermometer)? For what it's worth what color vinyl is it (not that it should matter) but, the other day someone was having trouble with a certain color not co-operating properly, don't know about the burning part. I have never had any trouble with Siser material.


----------



## KWHC (Feb 9, 2015)

Its white. I have never had problems either! I have used the same HTV and process for years. I am baffled on why this press is being so temperamental. I am using a pad under the shirt at 300 (heat gun says 295 in the middle and sides 290) and doing 7 seconds. It seems to be helping but I feel like it could go for an even shorter period of time so the look isn't showing impressions. In a past trial though the vinyl look came out more smooth but it was not adhering at a shorter time than this. I can't win right now. lol


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe some bad material perhaps?


----------

